# Battery R/C and sound in a Bachmann 2-4-2t



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the latest version of the Amercanised Bachmann 1:22.5 Lyn loco.

Apart from some cosmetic changes and detail additions, it is the same as the "LYN".
Earlier installations featured 14.4 volts of AA size NiMh batteries. They required fitting one 7.2 volt pack in each side tank.

For this installation I chose a single Twin Stick 4s1p 1700 mah Li-ion pack which will fit easily in just one side tank. The RH side tank cover is easier to remove than the LH side. Be very careful not to lose the tiny little screws that hold the boiler straps in place.

Remove the loco weights and cut away the plastic stanchions that hold the weights in place.










A 5 mm hole was drilled in the "hidden" boiler side for the battery cable access.










The battery pack was glued into the side tank shell. The cable was fed through the drilled hole into the boiler cavity. The side tank cover was then replaced and the tiny screws holding the straps in place.










There is actually quite a bit of room in the boiler once the old motor block mounting stanchions, left over from the very first "LYN", are removed.
Removing them is not easy but essential. First thing is remove the smoke box front with switches and the smoke unit. The front part is later modified for use as the ON-OFF switch and charge jack housing. 
Then remove the plastic smoke unit mounting point so you can poke a long hacksaw blade into the boiler.










When the old stanchions are removed the inside looks like the above.

The Rx, VIPER-10 -15 ESC, 2-W-S and myLocosound are all glued in place with silicone adhesive.
The Rx antenna pokes forward inside the smoke box.



















I discarded the switches and pcb from the smoke box front. A styrene plate was made using the old pcb mount holes as the support for the ON-OFF switch, charge jack & MyLocosound IR receptor.










It was wired up like this.










The battery pack voltage IN and power OUT to ESC are both using JST plugs and sockets. (Polarised so they cannot be misplugged).

Remove the motor block pcb and all the stock wiring except the motor connections and the chuff timer leads.










A JST connector was added to the motor leads to simplify connecting the parts.

Just like the "LYN" the loco runs superbly.

I am going to use the new RCS TITAN-BATTERY Tx handpiece. These are smaller than my regular handpieces and are designed to make use by children easier for little fingers.











This "Centre "OFF" control handpiece uses just one knob for speed and direction.
There are two pushbuttons for 2 x sound effects triggers as marked. The latest version of the MyLocosound is programmable for automatic operation of the start & stop whistle signals plus the bell etc. The operator can trigger a grade crossing whistle and the "All Aboard" call.

Later this year for Australian customers, I will be offering new locos RTR with battery R/C and sound.
For overseas customers I will shortly be offering a specialised installation kit for the the "LYN" and this 2-4-2t.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, looks very good, and a lot easier than the one I did many years ago. I had NiMH batteries in both tanks and the RCS esc PCB in the cab roof.


----------

